

Ask HN: are you a freelance rails developer? - lefstathiou

Greetings,<p>My partner and I recently launched an iPhone app with ambitious plans to turn it into a platform. Next step in that process is to port it to the web. I'm looking for a good rails developer that knows their way around mysql. The app and all app logic rests on our servers, not the client side iPhone app.<p>We are based in NYC. If you are that's a plus. Our app is an iPhone app, so if you have one that is a plus. We are a boot strapped startup but we pay for all our services so we aren't looking for an equity arrangement here but arent going to pay $80 am hour either. If you're either a noob or uber pro, we are probably not for you.<p>I usually check searchyc.com before posting stuff like this and didn't see anything that helped. Therefore please submit your info as a comment and I'll get in touch with you, that way others can benefit from this post down the rd.<p>Company: Groupie www.groupie.mobi
App: Groupie
Video walkthrough: www.groupie.mobi/whatisgroupie
My name: Leo
Contact: leo@groupie.mobi
======
conorh
I'm a freelance Rails dev in NYC, with plenty of experience, but my rates are
higher than you are looking for. I recommend emailing the ruby-nyc mailing
list, good place to find Rails Devs - <http://nycruby.org/wiki/>

